# Weekend Catering for The Natures Conservancy



## goat (Mar 20, 2007)

This weekend I will be cooking for a field day about brush control for The Natures Conservancy at their Independence Creek Ranch between Sheffield and Dryden. This will be Friday night thru Sunday AM. I precooked the briskets yesterday and will keep posting pics of the preparation.

These briskets were wet with Worcestershire, coated with a mixture of seasonings, and cooked about 9 hours. I just had to square the ends up so I could be sure and get them sliced across the grain.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 20, 2007)

How many people are you cooking for?  What else is on the menu? Real nice smoke ring on that brisket!


----------



## goat (Mar 20, 2007)

About 50 to 60 people are expected.  Friday night will be ribeye steaks and grilled chicken breasts along with baked potatoes, rolls, and all the trimmings.  Cherry cobbler will be desert.  Saturday breakfast will be bacon, sausage, buttermilk biscuits, gravy and plenty of campfire coffee.  Sat noon is hamburgers, chips, and bread pudding w/chocolate sauce for desert.  Sat night menu includes brisket, German sausage, grilled chicken, pinto beans, a mashed potato dish, cole slaw and apricot cobbler for desert.  Sunday AM will be breakfast burritos for whoever is left.
All deserts, rolls and biscuits will be cooked in Dutch ovens.


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 20, 2007)

Thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s some fine lookinâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] brisket ya got there!


----------



## ultramag (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks good. Square up the ends, I'll have to rememeber that.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 20, 2007)

Good thing it's Nature Conservancy Convention and not a PETA convention!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sounds like a great menu!  How many grills and smokers are you taking?  You'll finished cooking one meal and firing up then next one all weekend long.  Have fun and good luck.


----------



## goat (Mar 20, 2007)

This is what I am taking, as well as everything including the kitchen sink.  This location is 60 miles from the nearest convenience store.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey Goat, Don't you think that the hamburgers and stuff might fall through the grate that's holding up those dutch ovens???


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 20, 2007)

The brisket looks fabulous Goat .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Sounds like there will be some great eats this weekend...good luck to ya and hope ya have a blast!!!


----------



## msmith (Mar 20, 2007)

Mighty Fine looking brisket and damn good smoke ring Goat. Those folks this weekend are gonna get some fine grub. Sounds like your gonna be very busy.


----------



## goat (Mar 20, 2007)

Not to worry, I have a piece of expanded metal that just fits that fire box and 2 half barrels with expanded metal grates.  Attached is a pic of the half barrel.  I am cooking meatballs made with ground goat for 300 in the pic.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 20, 2007)

That's a lot of meatballs! I was only kidding about the grate though...you must have a big "trailer" to haul that stuff around. (or are you having it right there at your place?) Looks like a busy and fun weekend, lots of good grub!!! I have never done any dutch oven cooking other than in the oven. Do you have a recipe on how you do your cobblers? We do "camp" fires every once in a while and that would be a nice surprise instead of s'mores or the "pies" I make using one of those camp fire cookers.  Kind of like a hinged sandwich maker.  Makes awesome grilled cheese, but sometimes I make them with fruit filling.


----------



## goat (Mar 20, 2007)

The cooking is 300 miles from my house.  I have a very simple recipe for you:

1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
1 cup milk
1 stick butter
2 tsp baking powder
pinch of salt
can of your favorite fruit, cherries, peaches, etc.
Melt butter in a 10" Dutch oven
mix dry ingredients and milk, pour into Dutch oven
pour in can of fruit, do not stir
Place a few coals on the ground and set the Dutch oven on top
Cover the lid with coals, when crust starts to brown, remove oven from the bottom coals
When top reaches the desired brown color, dump coals off the top

Enjoy


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 20, 2007)

Since your in a sharing mood goat, mind giving me a brief rundown on your brisket method... that is one *fine* looking and I bet tasting brisket!!!!! Just love how the bark and smoke ring look.


----------



## msmith (Mar 20, 2007)

Well while your at Goat how is the simplest way to smoke a whole goat. Do you do them the same way as a whole pig or is there a better way of doing it. I know they have to be done a certain way not to be stringy. The reason Im asking is because I want to do a whole one and cook it so its eatable. I have a source to have one delievered to me and ready for cooking. I would appericate any advise you have.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 20, 2007)

Boy Goat with briskets lookin like that and a cherry cobler too their gonna be following you home! I would if you weren't so darned far away!


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW, that looks great , that`s one heck of a menu !!!  looks like a great week-end !!


----------



## goat (Mar 21, 2007)

Attached is a pic of half the hand cut rib eye steaks. My version of Hot & Sweet pickles also. This batch is dill w/4 lbs sugar, 10 serrano peppers, 2 heads of garlic, and 2 tablespoons of Konriko Jalapeno Seasoning.


----------



## goat (Mar 21, 2007)

I wet the brisket with Worcestershire sauce.  Then I coated it with a rub, 1/2 Jerry Baird's Brisket seasoning (see my links page on web), and 1/2 Texas BBQ Brisket Rub (Google).  If you go back to my first post you can see how I cooked it.  I foiled it when I removed it from the pit and placed the briskets in a cooler for about 2 hours.  I then refrigerated them until the weekend.


----------



## goat (Mar 21, 2007)

The only way I have cooked a whole goat is underground.  I have seen whole pigs cooked several ways, so I do not know what your method is.  I do know that a pig will baste itself and a goat is very lean, thus needs to be cooked very slow and low.  I really like to cook goats that have been fed and weigh over 100 pounds.  They have enough fat on them to cook good.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 21, 2007)

Much obliged goat, about the smoke ring...my understanding is the ring will only form when the meat is between 40*-140*,I allways get a smoke ring but not as purty as yours, that being said do you put it on right from the fridge or let it warm up a bit, also what temp are ya running the smoker at when you put the meat on. Thanks


----------



## goat (Mar 21, 2007)

I took the briskets out of the fridg and seasoned them right up.  My pit was about 300* when I put the briskets on.  The cold meat soon took it down to about 200*.  I left it there for about 4 hours and then took it up to 240*ish.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you much!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Gonna do one this weekend and try to achieve the smoke ring Iv'e been looking for.


----------



## zardnok (Mar 22, 2007)

As much as I love smoking meat, deep down I am a grilled steak man and those cut rib-eyes look just about my size!!

MOOO COW!!!


----------



## goat (Mar 28, 2007)

Like the mail, come rain, hail, sleet, or snow the food must go on the table. Friday the wind blew about 30 to 40 mph. If any of you have ever cooked in a Dutch oven, this can be a trick. I BROWNED one pan of rolls on the bottom and another on the top and a cobbler in the middle. Saturday morning brought rain. The rest of Saturday was a chamber of commerce day. Here are some pics.  http://img141.imageshack.us/slidesho...049175rtp.smil


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow ,sure sounds like it was a challenge with the weather and all, but it sure looks like you got her done from the pics.You make me miss living in Texas, and I just love your setup.......Very nice Goat.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 28, 2007)

Looking good!!!


----------



## cheech (Mar 28, 2007)

That is some beautiful looking brisket


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 28, 2007)

Goat you're makin us hungry and proud 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Probably makin Dutch jealous wishin he was there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks for sharing with us

Keep Smokin


----------



## Dutch (Apr 4, 2007)

Goat that is one heavy looking fire pan!!! I think I pulled a muscle just looking at it. So how many men and boys does it take to lift that thing into the back of your pick’em up truck or does it stay at the ranch?

By the way-nice dutch ovens you have there!!

IDOS is having their Convention April 14th if you can make it up to my neck of the woods.


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 4, 2007)

Goat, that's a fantastic looking catering outfit you have. You must have been pretty darn busy....but if you love it, it's worth it. Great job!


----------



## goat (Apr 5, 2007)

I built that fire box because some folks do not like you to build a fire on the ground, or on cement, or on asphalt.  I have a place for it on the back of my cook wagon.  I just stand it up, walk it over to the right place, let it fall, pick up the other end and slide it into place.  I keep telling myself that each year it gets lighter because of rust.  I think it will last as long as I do.  My ISP is having problems and was told yesterday that it will be at least 2 weeks before they can send a repairman.  I will post a pic when they get me up and running at home.

As for the iron, thanks.  That is just a small portion of what I have accumulated over the years.

It is Spring here in the desert Southwest and goats are kidding, bees are buzzing, etc., so I better stay home and tend to some of that.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 6, 2007)

Now that's a real chuck wagon ya got there Goat!


----------



## goat (Apr 6, 2007)

That is a poor mans chuck wagon.


----------



## msmith (Apr 6, 2007)

Well goat at least you have one and thats all that counts.


----------

